# [PCGH-Ratgeber] E-Bike kaufen: Darauf müssen Sie bei E-Bikes und Pedelecs achten



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] E-Bike kaufen: Darauf müssen Sie bei E-Bikes und Pedelecs achten*

					Sie wollen dieses Jahr mehr Rad fahren, aber trotzdem einigermaßen komfortabel vorankommen? Vielleicht ist dann ein E-Bike oder Pedelec die richtige Wahl für Sie! Wir erklären die Unterschiede und worauf Sie beim Kauf achten müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] E-Bike kaufen: Darauf müssen Sie bei E-Bikes und Pedelecs achten*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. März 2022)

> Ein E-Bike ist schwerer, schneller und komfortabler als ein herkömmliches Fahrrad. Ausschließlich Personen, die tatsächlich Radsport betreiben möchten, sollten von einem Kauf absehen und ein Rennrad wählen, jede andere Personengruppe profitiert hingegen von dem zusätzlichen Antrieb. Das Anfahren ist leichter, längere Strecken sind komfortabel zu bewältigen und das Rad fängt das zusätzliche Gewicht von Taschen oder Einkäufen mühelos ab. Lediglich der Akku benötigt Pflege, damit der Fahrspaß nicht bereits nach 25 000 km getrübt ist.



Schwer und komfortabel ... besonders E-Lastenräder! Schon mal so ein Teil aus einem Fahrradkeller in einer Altbauwohnung geholt ... sehr komfortabel ... oder doch nicht? 

Schneller? Sofern es ein S-Pedalec ist mag das stimmen, aber alle anderen lasse ich zumindest hinter mir und das nur mit einem Gang! 

Das alle die kein Radsport betreiben von einem E-Bike profitieren ist eine Verallgemeinerung erster Kajüte ... 

Das lediglich der Akku Pflege benötigt ist auch eine komische Sichtweise. Kette, Reifen und Bremsen sind also plötzlich keinen Verschleiß ausgesetzt? 

Das Fazit sollte dringend nochmal überarbeitet werden ... so kann ich es zumindest nicht ernst nehmen.


----------

